# Plants and hides?



## new2tegus (Jun 21, 2011)

I was just curious what sorts of plants and hides people have used? Have you made your own hides, and if so, what have you made them out of, and any pics. What plants can you put in there that won't have any adverse affects on the tegu? Please let me know, and post pics if you can, just trying to get a feel for what I could put in there for him.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 21, 2011)

as my tegus have gotten larger i've used basking rocks for a hide. make sure its sturdy but an elevated basking rock makes a great hide. the rock seems to retain heat well for a bit after the lights

go off


----------



## james.w (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a couple cinder blocks for a basking spot, which doubles as a hide. I also have a cat litter pan turned upside down for a hide.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a big plastic tub with a hole cut in the lid as her cool side hide and her basking spot doubles as another hide. Her basking spot is a flat piece of wood on bricks with slate rock on it. You will find that most long term tegu keepers give up on plants. Tegus are for the most part too big and destructive to be kept with plants in the long run. Pothos might work in certain areas but for the most part I would stick with plastic plants. You just don't see a whole lot of 2+ year old tegus kept with plants.

Basking spot hide






Cool side hide(older pic)
<a href="http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr149/rrcoolj354/Argentine%20Black%20and%20White%20Tegu/Cage%20building%20log/?action=view&amp;current=101_0962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr149/rrcoolj354/Argentine%20Black%20and%20White%20Tegu/Cage%20building%20log/101_0962.jpg" border="0" alt="11/23/10"></a>
Cool side hide(older pic)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a raised fieldstone 3x3 hide that doubles as basking site. I hve pothos hanging plants in my enlcosure.





My 3 foot savannah showing 1/2 the hide




my extreme coming out from the hide part where he sleeps.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 26, 2011)

Herpgirl, I think the bottom pic of yours would be perfect with, I can haz mice under it lawlz. I want your gu. I also think I'm going with the fieldstone idea.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 26, 2011)

Go to a garden center not lowe's but a private one you can buy it by the pound. I got all mine from my koi pond I closed up this year.


----------

